# Sugars



## Pumlan (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,I have been newly diagnosed with IBS (D and C alternating) and am currently trying to figure out a suitable diet through trials and errors. One of the hardest things to give up has been my beLOVED sweets (most importantly; chocolate). However, to treat myself I am hoping to be able to do some baking to substitute for the sweets. I am a little confused to whether normal, granulated sugar is OK or not? Is sugar known to cause problems for IBS:ers? Is brown sugar better? At the moment I usually eat oatmeal porridge in the mornings with some maple syrup and don't really experience any problems after that. But that could possibly be due to the high amount of soluble fibres in the porridge.I would appreciate some comments about your experiences with using sugars while baking.Thanks!/Anneli


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally sucrose (regular table sugar) and glucose tend to be the best tolerated (sucrose intolerance is very rare and people with it tend to have a serious aversion to anything remotely sweet tasting).Some IBSers have problems absorbing fructose or breaking down lactose so may need to avoid or limit those.You need glucose to help absorb fructose so sucrose 1:1 is usually better absorbed that things with more fructose than glucose in them.No human on the plant digests the sugars in beans and cabbage veggies or sorbitol (and other sugar alcohols) so those can make anyone gassy.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I also suffer from IBS - C and D.My dietician recommended I stay away from any refined sugars (only have raw sugar) and refined flours. I usually substitute honey (unpasteurized) or raw sugar.This helps to not get constipated.


----------



## sharkal (Nov 18, 2010)

Sugar and refined carbohydrates are HUGE factors in IBS discomfort - for me at least. If i completely avoid them I am practically symptom free. I avoid sugar to the extent that I don't even have high sugar fruits. As for chocolate and sweets - try high percentage cocoa, I have about 85% cocoa, it is really nice and a great alternative. You can also use it for deserts such as chocolate mousse.....its great!


----------



## Pumlan (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! Will give your suggestions a try


----------

